# Bedtime reading



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

Noob here.

I just took delivery of two books that should keep me busy for a while : Vance Dickason's
Loudspeaker Design Cookbook, 7th edition, and Testing Loudspeakers by Joseph D'Appolito.
These books are apparently out of stock everywhere except *audioXpress*.

I have a fully equipped woodworking shop but we just moved and everything is still in boxes.
Not only that but there's little electricity or lighting in the new garage and the house electrical 
box is full. So it will be months before I can cut a piece of wood







.

So might as well go back to school...

Paul P


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Both very good books.

An I am in the same boat. Just moved, tools are still disassembled and both the garage and basement have only one outlet, so I need to get some extra circuits pulled before I can get to work.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Suggested addition: Floyd Toole's _Sound Reproduction: Loudspeakers and Rooms_

You've both moved to a new house. This is the one work that will tell you what to do to your listening room (and why) to make whatever speakers you design sound their best. Toole spent 40 years in industry pursuing high fidelity audio, and he starts you at the beginning, discussing basic precedence effect experiments and doesn't stop until you're designing a Home Theater. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Paul P said:


> I just took delivery of two books that should keep me busy for a while : Vance Dickason's Loudspeaker Design Cookbook, 7th edition, and Testing Loudspeakers by Joseph D'Appolito.
> These books are apparently out of stock everywhere except *audioXpress*


Meet Parts Express (www.partsexpress.com). Both books in stock at substantial discount.


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

rvsixer said:


> Meet Parts Express (www.partsexpress.com). Both books in stock at substantial discount.


Looks like I missed that, would have saved 10$ or so. The speaker book page is a few levels down if
anybody goes looking.

That Floyd Toole book also looks interesting.

Paul P


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

Paul P said:


> That Floyd Toole book also looks interesting.


Toole's book is $26 at Amazon with free shipping right now (almost half off :T).


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

rvsixer said:


> Toole's book is $26 at Amazon with free shipping right now (almost half off :T).


Had I known... I'm in Quebec so not eligible for the free shipping but I just received a shipment from 
Amazon USA last week and it would have been easy to throw it in. The book I got from Amazon was
Sound System Engineering, a sort of textbook on acoustics so hopefully it'll cover similar ground as
Toole's book. I'm sure I'll get it next time I place an order, can't have too many books and right now I
have a lot of reading/study time available.

Paul P


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

A note to others thinking of buying this book...

Reading the Loudspeaker Design Cookbook I've come up against something that was mentioned by 
several reviews I read about the book, that some terms are used without definition which makes for 
strange reading. Making things worse is that there is neither glossary nor index.

The most important term which I just tracked down is "T/S" as in "T/S Parameter set". This stands for 
"Thiele / Small" named after a couple of important speaker researchers and the set of parameters they 
defined.

Definitions of the T/S parameters can be found around the Internet, here are a few :http://www.members.shaw.ca/LoudspeakerBuilder.ca/thiele-small.html
http://www.audioheritage.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=13171
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiele/Small​Oh, and Fo is the same thing as Fs (at least according to Wikipedia).

I'm going to print the list out and keep it handy when reading the book.

Paul P


----------

